# Post a pic of your Favorite fish.........



## avy1219

Everyone, lets see a pic of your favorite fish. Perhaps its one of your own, or one that you would like to someday own. Dosent matter, just post the pic. Please include the type of fish that is it so everyone will know.


----------



## noki

A nice pure true Aulonocara baenschi like this fish in the lake or F1 would always be great


----------



## ataller

Has to be my first P. demasoni Paul. He was my first cichlid, came home from petsmart sick as a dog. Nursed him back to health and now he is the chief of our demasoni clan.










Adam


----------



## pkut

Here is my favorite fish right now. He is young and coming along very nicely. I enjoy watching him improve as he matures.


----------



## gage

i dont have a specific fav fish, but heres a pic of my rainbow snakehead, Channa bleheri, which is in my top 10 fav fish, i was extremely lucky to get this guy


----------



## bulldogg7

Stina said:


> How do you post a pic like all you guys did ? :-?


http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopi ... highlight=









Here's my favorite so far, not the best pic. Pseudotropheus sp. Kingsizei. 
Simple because he's tiny, but by far the meanest fish I have. Just overly protective of his rock. He's barely pushing 2" but will hold off a few of my 4" fish. Yet he leaves the smaller guys alone.


----------



## chapman76

Here's my guy. About the only good picture I've ever gotten of him since he's black.



















I need to get an updated picture of my pheno male too. He's all spotted up now.


----------



## Laurel

chapman76 said:


> Here's my guy. About the only good picture I've ever gotten of him since he's black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get an updated picture of my pheno male too. He's all spotted up now.


What species is that guy? He's beautiful!


----------



## Guest

Laurel said:


> chapman76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my guy. About the only good picture I've ever gotten of him since he's black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get an updated picture of my pheno male too. He's all spotted up now.
> 
> 
> 
> What species is that guy? He's beautiful!
Click to expand...

Copadichromis midnight mloto.

I'm not sure what it's accurately called today, but the profiles here list it as "Copadichromis sp. "Midnight Mloto"" here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1031 , Davesfish.com lists it as "Copadichromis melas Mara Point 'Midnight Mloto'".

Either way it is an awesome fish..


----------



## Stina

Thanks for the picture help.










This guy's mean.

My Fav. is still oscar.


----------



## Tybo

Marduk said:


> Tybo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres one of mine...
> 
> F0 Copadichromis borleyi Mbenji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, how old and big is he?
Click to expand...

Thanks... He's about 1 1/2 years old and 5 inchs.

Same fish about 10 months ago.


----------



## myway

I mainly know freshwater angels... Are most of the photos above saltwater? below is one of my favorite Freshwater Angels.. Well two..is that ok.. I have about 35 adult Angels


----------



## chapman76

Laurel said:


> What species is that guy? He's beautiful!


Yup, Marduk is right. Dave is pretty good about keeping current on cichlid names so I'm guessing they've been given the species melas. I've got two males of his growing out right now that look even better than him.


----------



## Pei

My big boy


----------



## Laurel

chapman76 said:


> Laurel said:
> 
> 
> 
> What species is that guy? He's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Marduk is right. Dave is pretty good about keeping current on cichlid names so I'm guessing they've been given the species melas. I've got two males of his growing out right now that look even better than him.
Click to expand...

Well he's absolutely stunning. If I ever start a hap/peacock tank, I'll be harassing you for fry!


----------



## CICHLUDED

This is one of my favorites... of the fish that I keep


----------



## bigfishferd

Here is my fav.

*Buccochromis nototaenia*


----------



## heylady

My favorite fish of all, my BP 'Pinky'....


----------



## MattyG




----------



## OneLady

Male German Blue Ram

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y208/l ... -08023.jpg


----------



## RDFISHGUY

One of my favorites


----------



## F8LBITEva




----------



## TrickRacin

My favorite Mbuna
Cynotilapia Afra (jalo reef)


----------



## Guest

RDFISHGUY said:


> One of my favorites


What's this guy? Is this the M. laterstriga?


----------



## Lostiniowa

Heres my buddy, i would get rid of all my other fish and keep him if i had too. actually hes a very nice king of the tank never does any harm cause everyone knows to get out of his way  
(sorry the photo is washed out i can't seem to get the camara to read his true colors)









heres him when about 2 months ago...


----------



## RDFISHGUY

What's this guy? Is this the M. laterstriga? You got it.


----------



## Dunk

My Haplotaxodon Microplepis

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2096/218 ... 1c.jpg?v=0

Im also a huge fan of Zaire Blue Kitumba Frontosa

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1184/140 ... 4b.jpg?v=0


----------



## Johnathan

My Benthochromis tricoti dominant Male:


----------



## Scat

Here is my favourite malawi , Metriaclima sp msobo

Male :










Female:










Cheers  
Craig


----------



## Arcfusion

I'm surprised, no Discus lol.


----------



## wiseoldowl




----------



## fishman9809

wow, they are all almost African, not many SA cihclids


----------



## gage

my flowerhorn


----------



## spilonotus

Here are my favorite
Aulonocara blue neon 









Aulonocara turkis









Aulonocara fire fish









Aulonocara maulana - Bi color 500


----------



## Nathan43

My Red Devil Memnoch still takes the cake for me.


----------



## curviceps

My favourite that I own just now would either be this guy










Or these guys


----------



## stangr6

here is my red empress









my other fav i can not get a good pic is my copadichromis trevewasee


----------



## 18fisher

Heres mine german red not best pic still learning :fish:










:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :dancing: :drooling: opcorn: :fish: :dancing: :drooling: opcorn:


----------



## Bachachi

Wow! Four pages of some awesome fish. :fish:

This is my favorite, Neolamprologus sexfasciatus (Gold)


----------



## herny

here is mine a eurake red



















:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Decoder

My favourite in my larger tank, female jag:


----------



## CDMOK

Phenochilus Tanzania


----------



## MightyWarMonger

This is one of my favorites I like them all but this is my JD none the les


----------



## thinking_fish

I dont have him anymore RIP


----------



## Multies

does he have drop eye?


----------



## ffarmer

This is my favorite, he can be a PITA at feeding time, gets me wet a couple of times a week..lol
I call him bucket head more commenly known as Petenia splendida (Orange Snook)


































Frank


----------

